# Do I need a motor cover for my Unisaw?



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I been thinking about buying or building a motor cover for my Unisaw? But my shop teacher told me I dont need to a motor cover on my Unisaw, since it will cause the motor to overheat because it cant breath? But my reasoning for not getting a motor cover is that my shop is not wire, I run a extension cord to my shop, since my Unisaw is only 115 volt 1-1/2hp motor. So I really cant run two tools at one time. Dust collection on my Unisaw would be nice. So I am wondering what do you guys think?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Is the motor sealed, CJ?

Some saw motors are made in such a manner so as not to allow the dust/dirt to enter yet still remain cool.

Lew


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Yes it has a cover on it.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

I know how you feel. I only have 110v/15a in my garage, so I have to sweep!!!!


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

The Unisaws were designed with a cover…by engineers, not schoolteachers. Not snipin' at your teacher, but no your motor will not overheat with a cover in place, and the dust collection will work.
Just sayin…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I just got to find a motor cover.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

I'll bet you could upgrade your line to the shop so that you could run more than one tool at a time such as a vacuum and your saw. Use a heavier gauge extension (you can get 10 gauge or better ah HD) and maybe upgrade the panel slot the extension is plugged into to a 20 amp breaker. Just be sure to tun off the main before you switch breakers. ;0)


----------



## Steve2 (Aug 16, 2008)

Mickey is right on with one caveat. You don't want the saw dust to fill up and the dust collection will not work with that side wide open.


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

Steve is absolutely correct…without a cover, DC is near useless. If you do not have DC capability, though, better to leave the cover off. I forget at times, I use a contractor saw.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I have a DC.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Charles,

One of the editors of one of the woodworking magazines did a restore of an old Unisaw that was covered in the magazine and they posted videos online. I think it was on PopularWoodworking magazine. Anyway, he made a dust cover for his Unisaw. You might want to sgoogle earch for videos of restoring a Unisaw or maybe go to the Popular Woodworking website and see if you can find them there. It might give you some ideas how to make a cover for your saw. If I were you, I would find an electrician and have a dedicated circuit run to your little shop. I've seen your shop and it wouldn't be too difficult to do and should not be extremely expensive. Someone could run you, possibly a 30-50 amp circuit and put a sub-panel out there and give you a few outlets and possibly even a light fixture or two. I had an electrician run run a 50 am circuit out to my garage to a sub-panel mounted on the wall of my garage. And then I ran a series of outlets from that panel, including a 220 v circuit for my air compressor. You could pretty easily do much the same, but you would most likely need to get a licensed electrician to do it for you.

Doc


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I did a quick google search and here is the link to the first videos of the Delta Unisaw restoration to which I referred. There is a complete series of about 5 or 6 videos.

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/video/delta-unisaw/video_delta_unisaw_restoration_part_i

Also, here is a pretty interesting link to a restoration with very detailed photos.

http://estrategy.net/bill/website/tools/restorations/unisawrestoration/

Maybe these will be of help.

Doc


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

The Unisaw was designed with a motor cover for a reason. Mostly dust collection. I would replace it if possible…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I am thinking about building a motor cover out of plywood.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Doc, thanks for the links.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Her is one more link. It is a link to all of the videos of the delta unisaw restoration on PWW website.

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/video/delta-unisaw

Doc


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Charles, Why not use tin or metal flashing for a small lite weight dust cover? I would guess that you could find a replacement cover if you look. There are websites for people who discuss rebuilding old machines and swap parts etc.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I really dont know how to work with tin or metal flashing.


----------

